# How would one make a wooden vivarium water proof ?



## Pink sky (Jan 10, 2017)

So i am planning to build my own wooden viviarium, but i was wondering how i would make it water proof for the drainage layer and sides


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Yatch varnish if its for high humidty species or ron seal varnish would be oki for more arid species. Could also have a layer of pond liner if needs be.


----------



## Ruairidh (Nov 15, 2015)

There's a couple of ways people have waterproofed wooden vivs. from what I've seen the most effective way of keeping water in is using fiberglass around the edges and any joints, then adding a couple of layers of epoxy to the entire inside to completely seal it.


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

Glass siliconed in would be the answer.


----------



## Ruairidh (Nov 15, 2015)

Inventor said:


> Glass siliconed in would be the answer.


Thing is, with doing that you might as well make an entirely new vivarium. Plus getting glass cut to size etc is likely to cost more and cause more of a hassle than its worth.


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

Ruairidh said:


> Thing is, with doing that you might as well make an entirely new vivarium. Plus getting glass cut to size etc is likely to cost more and cause more of a hassle than its worth.


I'm assuming only the bottom 3-4 inches needs to be totally water proof, and glass is simple to cut if your going to silicone it in after you cut it.


----------



## bannrikae (Sep 3, 2009)

You could use Perspex or some other sheet plastic instead of glass, cheaper and easier to cut.


----------



## DKoi (Jul 4, 2017)

I painted mine with pond paint.

There is a great video on youtube of a chap building a plywood aquarium and thas full of water constantly 370 gallon I think. Worth a watch.

Mine under construction:-








Here's a quick video on my construction so far.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Uev0FRZrw

Here is also a link to Joey's plywood aquarium video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FDUfglurns


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Is it an off the shelf melamine vivarium?

If so, the best way imo, is to seal all the edges with HA6 Aquarium Sealant, then go to Wickes and get something called Pro Plex. its a soft plastic sheet, easy to cut and work with, about 2mm thick and £3 a sheet.

Cut panels out for the base and sides as high as you require (I go as deep as the front plinth for a deep substrate). silicone them all in place in the enclosure, then seal the edges again to create a moistureproof base.

Note: Moisture Proof, whether it is water proof completely, I don't know, but it will stop moist soil causing the wood to expand and rot.


----------

